# Bump In EyeLid



## mixbreed1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, this is my first time posting in any dog forum and it's so nice that such sites exist.

I have a problem with my dog which she has a small pump in her eyelid. The vet said it will need to be removed (which is what I wanted) and said 99% that it is no cancerous. 

My problem is that the vet wants to charge me $700-900.00 for the work of removing this and having her nails cut and cleaning her teeth and removing a small wart in her skin which he also said it is not cancer.

I feel he is taking me for a LONG ride and came here to see if anyone else has had this eyelid problem on their dog and to see what they did.

I attached a picture and look forward to any help.

btw, part of the bill is $165.00 to have the bump checked for cancer. I love my dog but I am on social security benefits and cannot afford such prices.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

I don't know if that's a fair price or not, but if you are concerned about it you could always get a second opinion or elect not to have some of the other procedures done.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

My dog recently had to go to the Opthometrist because she kept getting infections that wouldn't get better in her left eye. My 6 month pup had to be sedated and 2 biopsies of the eye were taken. Tests were sent for C&S, virus,allergy,toxicology,DNA studies.
This simple procedure for her first visit with him cost just under $1300.00. The follow-up visit a week later to get results and have check up was another $275.00.

Health care of any kind is very expensive for our dogs. I was suprized to find your vet was doing so many prodecures for that money....sounds ok to me.


----------



## mixbreed1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, second opinion would be great. I'm glad to hear the price is not to bad. I'm going to ask they not do some of those things that are minor and consentrate on the real important stuff.

Thanks again!


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

I would also get a second opinion. I would also ask the vet to put in writing what issues are and how they are going to be treated, along with cost. If vet doesn’t like this, then you need to find another vet.

As far as pricing goes, I don't think it's that far off. I recently had one of my dogs teeth cleaned and it was $350.00 (if dog needs this, I suggest having it done, messy teeth can cause huge health problems). Nail cutting is $20.00. That leaves about $500.00 for the eye, all of the testing and anesthesia which is a costly part of any surgical procedure.

I do know of organizations associated with humane societies who help provide funding for people who need it. Perhaps you should consider this.

Good luck!
Anela


----------

